

Why fast pedaling makes cyclists more efficient - yread
http://www.active.com/cycling/Articles/Why_fast_pedaling_makes_cyclists_more_efficient.htm

======
mvkel
This has been pretty common knowledge for a while.

A lower cadence yields increased raw muscle power, but legs will also tire
much faster.

This is why you see pros, who race for 6 hours at a time, with cadences >
90rpm (Lance Armstrong is known for a super-fast cadence of 105rpm). Yes, they
could technically go _faster_ with a lower cadence, but their legs will fry
way sooner.

A higher cadence is sort of a happy medium.

